# A Translators' Petition Concerning ProZ.com's Job Policies



## Tapioco (Feb 24, 2010)

Η διαμαρτυρία ξεκίνησε από Iταλούς συναδέλφους.

A Translators' Petition Concerning ProZ.com's Job Policies


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2010)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον σχόλιο στο Νο. 477 των υπογραφών:
Name: Jose Gonzalez on Feb 23, 2010
Comments: My full displeasure against Proz (Henri), the one person and organization that has damaged translators the most.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το περιεχόμενο αυτής της διαμαρτυρίας. Αυτός ο ιστότοπος το μόνο που κάνει είναι να δημιουργεί ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των μεταφραστών για την πιο εξευτελιστική προσφορά! Δηλαδή, δεν αποκλείεται να φτάσουν στην κατάντια να προσφέρουν τη δουλειά τους δωρεάν, προκειμένου να πιάσουν τον πελάτη για μελλοντικές συνεργασίες. Μου θυμίζουν εργοληπτικές εταιρείες που προσφέρουν στους διαγωνισμούς εξωπραγματικά χαμηλές τιμές για να πάρουν το έργο· μόνο που εκείνες έχουν βρει το κόλπο να το σταματάνε στη μέση και να ζητάνε περισσότερα, ενώ οι μεταφραστές δεν (μπορούν να) το κάνουν, γιατί φοβούνται ότι την επόμενη μέρα θα έχουν χάσει μια για πάντα τον σπουδαίο πελάτη που πληρώνει 0,02 ή 0,01 τη λέξη.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 24, 2010)

Στο κείμενο της διαμαρτυρίας αναφέρεται μια προσφορά εργασίας που αναρτήθηκε στο Proz και έκανε έξαλλους πολλούς μεταφραστές. Γνωρίζουμε τι είδους προσφορά ήταν αυτή και τι έγινε;


----------



## diceman (Feb 24, 2010)

Επιτέλους! Άρχισε να ξυπνάει ο κόσμος και να εναντιώνεται στην οικτρή πρακτική του Proz.com.
Είναι σαφές εδώ και καιρό ότι απώτερος σκοπός του ProZ.com είναι να γίνει ο υπέρτατος νταβατζής των μεταφραστών.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ξετρύπωσα και όσα προηγήθηκαν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2010)

Από το λινκ της Kapa: 
The price is extremely low, but translators should consider the large amount of work on offer and the ongoing nature of the project.​
Το υπολόγισα. Βγαίνει περίπου 0,02€/λέξη, ίσως και λίγο λιγότερο. Φοβερή λογική: θα μπείτε μέσα, αλλά μη μιλάτε γιατί θα έχετε δουλειά.
Εντωμεταξύ, αυτό για τις υπογραφές ζητάει donation, ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά;


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 24, 2010)

kapa18 said:


> Στο κείμενο της διαμαρτυρίας αναφέρεται μια προσφορά εργασίας που αναρτήθηκε στο Proz και έκανε έξαλλους πολλούς μεταφραστές. Γνωρίζουμε τι είδους προσφορά ήταν αυτή και τι έγινε;



Ένα ιταλικό μεταφραστικό γραφείο πρότεινε στο Proz μία δουλειά με εξευτελιστικές τιμές.
Ανέφερε μάλιστα ότι η μετάφραση προοριζόταν για το Ιταλικό Υπουργείο Τουρισμού. 
Οι Ιταλοί μεταφραστές έστειλαν επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας προς την υπουργό Brambilla,
και ανοιχτή επιστολή στις εφημερίδες: Corriere della Sera, La Repubblica.
Η υπουργός απάντησε ότι δεν είχε χαμπάρι...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2010)

Να ρωτήσω, υπολόγισα την καρτέλα των 2600 χαρακτήρων σε περίπου 430 λέξεις, είναι όντως έτσι;


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 24, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Να ρωτήσω, υπολόγισα την καρτέλα των 2600 χαρακτήρων σε περίπου 430 λέξεις, είναι όντως έτσι;



Μη με βάζεις αριθμητική, γιατί αγχώνομαι.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το 97,01069% των Ιταλών μεταφραστών χρησιμοποιεί (ή -ούν;  ) την καρτέλα των 1500 χαρακτήρων.
Από που βγήκε αυτή η δυοεξακοσάρα καρτέλα δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2010)

Στους 1500 χαρακτήρες υπολογίζονται και τα κενά;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 24, 2010)

Όχι, δεν ζητάει χρήματα το σάιτ, όποιος θέλει δίνει. Απορώ πάντως που τόσο καιρό δεν έχει βρεθεί επιχείρηση ανταγωνιστική του ProZ που να ευνοεί τους μεταφραστές. Αυτό θα ήταν μια καλή απάντηση, γιατί ουσιαστικά εδώ μιλάμε για μονοπώλιο. Αν και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα άλλαζε η κατάσταση αν άλλαζε και η πολιτική του ProZ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Θα διαβάσω και θα επανέλθω, αλλά, πρώτα, μια γρήγορη συνηγορία υπέρ του διαβόλου. Ιστότοποι όπως το ProZ.com είναι η αγορά, το χρηματιστήριο, όπου συγκεντρώνονται αγοραστές και πωλητές για να διαπραγματευτούν τις δουλειές. Δεν φταίει το μέρος αν κάποιοι μεταφραστές ρίχνουν υπερβολικά τις τιμές τους. Επίσης, αν υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις που θα μπορούσαν να βελτιώσουν τη λειτουργία του χρηματιστηρίου αξιών και του χρηματιστηρίου μεταφράσεων, ας συζητήσουμε τις ρυθμίσεις. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να φταίει ο τόπος. Μάλλον θα φταίει ο τρόπος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά αν δε διαμαρτυρηθεί κανείς για τον τόπο, στην προκειμένη δε θα αλλάξει και ο τρόπος. Άσε που υποτίθεται πως (από ό,τι θυμάμαι, ε;) οι δημιουργοί του Προζ είναι μεταφραστές, και όχι μεταφραστικά γραφεία.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θα διαβάσω και θα επανέλθω, αλλά, πρώτα, μια γρήγορη συνηγορία υπέρ του διαβόλου. Ιστότοποι όπως το ProZ.com είναι η αγορά, το χρηματιστήριο, όπου συγκεντρώνονται αγοραστές και πωλητές για να διαπραγματευτούν τις δουλειές. Δεν φταίει το μέρος αν κάποιοι μεταφραστές ρίχνουν υπερβολικά τις τιμές τους. Επίσης, αν υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις που θα μπορούσαν να βελτιώσουν τη λειτουργία του χρηματιστηρίου αξιών και του χρηματιστηρίου μεταφράσεων, ας συζητήσουμε τις ρυθμίσεις. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να φταίει ο τόπος. Μάλλον θα φταίει ο τρόπος.


Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, αλλά οι δημιουργοί του ιστότοπου ήταν αυτοί που είχαν την ιδιοφυή ιδέα να φέρνουν σε επαφή τους αγοραστές με τους πωλητές μέσω μειοδοτικών διαγωνισμών. Από αυτή τη διαδικασία οι πωλητές βγαίνουν πάντα χαμένοι, γιατί ποτέ δεν θα γίνει σαν πραγματικό Χρηματιστήριο Αξιών, όπου οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν κιόλας, δεν πέφτουν μόνο. Αλλά γιατί ν' ανεβούν οι αμοιβές των μεταφραστών; Αφού τα έχουμε πει, όλοι κρύβουν μέσα τους έναν μεταφραστή. Το Προζ απάλλαξε τις μεταφραστικές εταιρείες από τον κόπο να ψάχνουν για μεταφραστές και να ζητάνε τιμές από τον καθένα χωριστά, και έδωσε στους νέους μεταφραστές έναν χώρο για να πουλήσουν τη δουλειά τους σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές, μπας και καταφέρουν να εδραιωθούν σ' αυτόν τον χώρο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2010)

Μόλις προτείνετε έναν καλύτερο τρόπο (δηλαδή, για να εξηγούμαστε, έναν τρόπο που θα εξυπηρετεί τους μεταφραστές που θέλουν να αμείβονται σωστά), θα φτιάξουμε έναν τόπο που θα λειτουργεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο και θα μαζέψουμε εκεί όλους τους μεταφραστές (που θέλουν να αμείβονται σωστά) — ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα μείνουν στον τόπο με τον παλιό τρόπο οι πελάτες με τους μεταφραστές που θέλουν απλώς να αμείβονται, κι ας μην αμείβονται σωστά. Εγώ, μαζί σας.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2010)

Μα τι μας πειράζει, μαζί με αυτό, να διαμαρτυρηθούμε και για τον τόπο; Πρώτα γεννιέται η ανάγκη, ακολουθεί η διαμαρτυρία, και τέλος ο κανόνας. Στο κάτω κάτω, είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να δείξουν μαζικά οι μεταφραστές ότι δεν τους αφορούν αυτές οι πρακτικές. Πού το κακό, δηλαδή;


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 24, 2010)

Στα Χρηματιστήρια, αν ο δείκτης πέσει πάνω από 10%, μπλοκάρονται αυτόματα οι διαπραγματεύσεις.
Να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο και στο Proz με τις τιμές.

η φαντασία στην εξουσία, κετς...

***


Palavra said:


> Στους 1500 χαρακτήρες υπολογίζονται και τα κενά;


 Ναι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2010)

Tapioco said:


> Στα Χρηματιστήρια, αν ο δείκτης πέσει πάνω από 10%, μπλοκάρονται αυτόματα οι διαπραγματεύσεις.


Έχω κάποιες σκέψεις και προτάσεις που δουλεύω, αλλά, για το παραπάνω που λες ή, αν θέλεις, για τον προσδιορισμό του μίνιμουμ κάτω από το οποίο θα αρχίσουν να αναβοσβήνουν κόκκινα φωτάκια ή θα πιάνουν οι μεταφραστές τον πελάτη που θα το προτείνει και θα τον σέρνουν στην αγορά με πίσσα και πούπουλα, μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε μια συζήτηση, αν θέλετε, μήπως και τελειώσουμε σε μερικούς μήνες. Υπάρχει ελπίδα ότι θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι κανένας μεταφραστής δεν θα δεχτεί να δουλέψει για λιγότερο από [συμπληρώστε] λεπτά τη λέξη κειμένου πηγής για μετάφραση από αγγλικά προς ελληνικά για την οποία ο μέσος έμπειρος μεταφραστής χρειάζεται [συμπληρώστε] ώρες για να μεταφράσει 1000 λέξεις; Τιμή η οποία θα αναπροσαρμόζεται ανάλογα με το ζευγάρι γλωσσών και τη δυσκολία της μετάφρασης, προκειμένου να διασφαλίζεται ένα μίνιμουμ μηνιαίων απολαβών [συμπληρώστε] (εάν και εφόσον έχει ο μεταφραστής μια κάποια σταθερή εισροή εργασιών).

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια τέτοια συζήτηση και να επιβάλουμε εμείς κάτι στην αγορά; Έχει νόημα να γίνει μια τέτοια συζήτηση έξω από συνδικαλιστικούς φορείς;


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 25, 2010)

- Το "να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι" χλωμό το βλέπω, λόγω του αξιώματος "δύο άτομα, τρεις γνώμες".

- Πριν φτάσουμε στην "πίσσα και πούπουλα" στον πελάτη, αρκετό θα ήταν να κατανοήσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι ποια θα μπορούσε να είναι αξιοπρεπής τιμή μετάφρασης και ποια εξευτελιστική. Να μπουν κάποια γενικά (έστω και ελαστικά) όρια. Για παράδειγμα: άλλο πράμα είναι η σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ (χαρακτηριζόμενη συνήθως με τον όρο "φτώχειας"), άλλο αυτή των Τελωνειακών.

- Κάποιες κινήσεις (όπως αυτή των Ιταλών συναδέλφων) μπορεί να μην έχουν άμεσο χρηματικό αντίκτυπο, αλλά βοηθούν στην διοχέτευση κάποιων ιδεών στην αγορά. Για παράδειγμα: ο "πελάτης" πρέπει να πληροφορηθεί ότι άλλο επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής, άλλο η κόρη της αδελφής του μπατζανάκη μου που έδωσε πανελλήνιες και θέλει να μπει αγγλική φιλολογία.

- Οι "σκέψεις και προτάσεις" που δουλεύεις είναι κάτι σαν το "Ταριφόμετρο" (δυστυχώς μόνο στα ιταλικά) του Simon Turner;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...για μετάφραση από αγγλικά προς ελληνικά για την οποία ο μέσος έμπειρος μεταφραστής χρειάζεται...


Να μια πρώτη ιδέα: Να ορίσουμε αυτό το μυθικό πλάσμα.


nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια τέτοια συζήτηση;


Ναι, αλλά νόημα θα έχει μόνο αν είναι, αυτό που λέμε, δομημένη. Με άλλα λόγια, να ξεκινάει από την αντικειμενική περιγραφή του προβλήματος (ως _αντικειμενική_ εννοώ ότι δεν εξετάζεις μόνο την πολυχρωμία στο χώρο των μεταφραστών αλλά επεκτείνεσαι και στους πελάτες, και στο νομικό, οικονομικό κλπ περιβάλλον όπου δραστηριοποιούνται όλοι αυτοί.)


nickel said:


> Να επιβάλουμε εμείς κάτι στην αγορά;


Κανείς δεν επιβάλλει τίποτε στην αγορά παρά μόνο αν είναι σε θέση ισχύος σε σχέση με την αγορά (και μάλλον απέχουμε πολύ από το σημείο αυτό). Μπορείς μόνο να δείξεις στην αγορά ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις σε διάφορα ποιοτικά επίπεδα για τις διάφορες ποιοτικές ανάγκες. Όπως δεν μπορείς να επιβάλλεις όμως σε κάποιον που θέλει να βάψει τους τοίχους του να προσλάβει ζωγράφο, έτσι δεν μπορείς να επιβάλλεις και σε κάποιον, που δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αρκετά τι γράφουν οι ιστοσελίδες του και οι υπότιτλοί του, να μην προσλάβει το γιο του καφετζή.


nickel said:


> Έχει νόημα να γίνει μια τέτοια συζήτηση έξω από συνδικαλιστικούς φορείς;


Οπωσδήποτε (με τους όρους που ανέφερα). Κτγμ, οι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς συνήθως δεν έχουν τις τεχνικές δυνατότητες που επιτρέπουν την επιστημονική συγκέντρωση και ανάλυση τέτοιων στοιχείων --και μάλιστα όχι μόνο από την οπτική των μελών τους, αλλά και των εργοδοτών, και στις δεδομένες συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος. Μια τέτοια συζήτηση μπορεί επομένως να προσφέρει χρήσιμα στοιχεία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2010)

Εγώ συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα με τη διαμαρτυρία των μεταφραστών προς το Προζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2010)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα. (Αλλά δεν έχω να πω και πολλά γιατί δεν συμμετέχω στα ΠροΖικά, γενικώς.) Ελπίζω να μην προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο από τα προηγούμενά μου. Απλώς πιστεύω ότι οι διαμαρτυρίες χωρίς τεκμηρίωση τελεσφορούν πιο δύσκολα.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση: Γιατί ανέθεσε μειοδοτικά το Υπουργείο τις μεταφράσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν και ποιοτικές προδιαγραφές; Ποιες θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτές οι προδιαγραφές; Ποιος ελέγχει (και πώς) την τήρησή τους; Ποιο είναι το μίνιμουμ κόστος για την τήρηση αυτών των προδιαγραφών; (Μα με τα λεφτά που ζητάς δεν θα βάλεις άσφαλτο αλλά ανακυκλωμένο χώμα, κύριε υπεργολάβε μου.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα με τη διαμαρτυρία των μεταφραστών προς το Προζ.



Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη δική τους διαμαρτυρία. Ίσως να υπάρξει αν δεν προκύψει καμία βελτίωση. Όταν αποφασίζεις να διαμαρτυρηθείς, είναι καλό να το κάνεις έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει και αποτέλεσμα. Αν διαμαρτύρεσαι κάθε τόσο αλλά η διαμαρτυρία περνά χωρίς να έχει μείνει τίποτα, στο τέλος βαριέσαι και να διαμαρτυρηθείς.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2010)

Μα, απ' όσο ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει σχετικό προηγούμενο. Άσε που όταν η διαμαρτυρία είναι έμπρακτη, όταν δλδ αποφασίσουν όλοι οι μεταφραστές να απέχουν από το Προζ, νομίζω ότι είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά τα πράγματα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Απορώ πάντως που τόσο καιρό δεν έχει βρεθεί επιχείρηση ανταγωνιστική του ProZ που να ευνοεί τους μεταφραστές.


Υπάρχει το aquarius, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί (έχεις ένα προφίλ, ποστάρονται δουλειές, ενημερώνεσαι με mail για όσα έχεις δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον, και μπορείς να κοιτάς και τι παίζει στις ανακοινώσεις, σε γενικές γραμμές). Είμαι γραμμένη και στα δύο, αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ, γιατί δεν μου ταιριάζει η λογική τους. Δοκίμασα να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για τα fora, για να συζητώ θέματα της δουλειάς με συναδέλφους, αλλά δεν λειτούργησε τόσο καλά όσο η Λεξιλογία :). Το μόνο καλό που βγήκε από κει ήταν ότι ξαναβρήκα έναν παλιό γνωστό.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2010)

Μια και λες για το Aquarius, υπάρχει και το Translator's Cafe. Δεν ξέρω σε τι ακριβώς διαφέρει από το ProZ (όχι σε πολλά -φαντάζομαι- όσον αφορά την εν λόγω πολιτική), αλλά ξέρω ότι από τη στιγμή που όλοι μπορούν να γίνουν μεταφραστές και να διδάξουν ξένες γλώσσες -"What the heck! Σπούδασα σε ξενόγλωσσο κολέγιο, άρα μπορώ να διδάξω την ξένη γλώσσα και να κάνω μετάφραση" ή "Aπό μικρή μού έλεγαν ότι έχω ταλέντο στις ξένες γλώσσες" (a cunning linguist, so to speak)- τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει. Ελεύθερη είναι η αγορά, μπλα μπλα μπλα. Άλλωστε, μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης το φέρουν και οι outsourcers και οι πελάτες αυτών. Τι να λέμε...


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Για τη συζήτηση που έγινε στο ProZ:
http://www.proz.com/about/ipetition/input

Σε σημερινή ανακοίνωση διαβάζω:
Certain changes will be made to the ProZ.com job posting system. These changes will:
1) emphasize that the translator is in the best position to determine the rates that s/he needs to charge to deliver the quality required in a given job, and
2) eliminate the potential for the ProZ.com job system to be used to "popularize" low rates.


----------

